

Motorola 'back in the game' with Moto G success - davecardwell
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/mobile-phones/10733885/Motorola-back-in-the-game-with-Moto-G-success.html

======
shaydoc
It is a great piece of kit at the correct price point, very much in the mould
of the google nexus 7, its also predominantly unlocked to all carriers also.
Straight up top job motorola and Google!

